# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  وداعا وارغو ياآخر النوارس ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

## عمرعثمان

*وداعا وارغو ياآخر النوارس , لم يقدروا موهبتك ولم يعرفوا اي طاقات تختزن , ظلمناك حين دفعنا بك دفعا وسط من لا يعرفون في كرة القدم الا ركضها والجري خلفها وليتهم يجيدون , ظلمناك حين سلجناك ولم نجد لك صنو ,يغازلك وتغازله يداعبك وتداعبه ينطق الكفر كما تنطق , ويطوع المجنونة كما كنت تفعل بانيمبا , سجلناك ووهبناك انصاف موهوبين رمت بهم الصدفة في كشوفات الزعيم فمنهم من لم يفهمك ومنهم من اخذته الغيرة فحاربك , عشت بيننا غريبا , اغرقناك بالمال بعد ان قتلنا موهبتك التى لاندري من اي طينة صنعت , حرمناك بدورينا المتخلف من امم افريقيا وكاس العالم وانت الاحق بالمشاركة بها من كثيرين رايناهم ,اغتلنا موهبتك واطلقنا عليك الالقاب لجهل منا فالجهل مصيبة , لصغر سنك فكرت في اموال الوالي الكثيرةورفضت الاهلى المصري الذي بامكانه ان يقدمك بصورة افضل منا , كان بامكانك ان تنتقل الى اوربا بملايين الدولارات ولكنك جلست بيننا وتعشمنا فيك ان تعوضنا الرحيل المر ولكن ؟؟؟؟ حتى بعد اقتناعك بواقعك لم يتركوك لتبدع فحرقوا اعصابنا قبلك باعارتك تارة وتارة اخري بشطب فنعلم ان طموحك اكبر بكثير من اي نادي عربي او افريقي وانت لها ولكن ايعقل ان يقال لك تحترف في نصر ليبيا وليس الاتحاد ومن ثم فريق سعودي صغير اغتال موهبتك جماعة محمود وهم يهتفون كل حين (هجم النمر هجم النمر) , ففي سبيل تجارتهم الرخيصة مستعدون لبيع كل شئ غال ونفيس فقد باعوا كرامتنا بتسجيل المدعو هنو وحاولوا اعارتك فلك الحق ان تغضب ولك الحق الا تعود لادارة لاتعرف قيمتك فقط اقبل لان لك جمهور يعشقك حد الجنون
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*الله الله يا عمر
اعطيت اللاعب حقه
لكنك قسوت علي بقية اللاعبين وعلينا
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الله الله يا عمر
اعطيت اللاعب حقه
لكنك قسوت علي بقية اللاعبين وعلينا



  الحبيب الريد 

ماوجده وارغو  من تشجيع خارج المستطيل لم يجده اي لاعب لاقبله لابعده ,,,, لكن هناك حديث كثيييير عما يجرى معه داخل الميدان .
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

الله الله يا عمر
اعطيت اللاعب حقه
لكنك قسوت علي بقية اللاعبين وعلينا



ولا حرف بزيد فوق كلام اخوي رد ده
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ولا حرف بزيد فوق كلام اخوي رد ده



الحبيب افريكانو 

مرورك يسعدني دوما ياملك
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

الحبيب افريكانو 

مرورك يسعدني دوما ياملك



 
يسعد ايامك ياقلب

اصبح قلمك شديد الحده ياوجع

هل تراكم الاحزان هو السبب؟

ام هناك ماتراه ولانراه؟

حسبك ياعمر فالقادم احلي
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

يسعد ايامك ياقلب

اصبح قلمك شديد الحده ياوجع

هل تراكم الاحزان هو السبب؟

ام هناك ماتراه ولانراه؟

حسبك ياعمر فالقادم احلي



 
الحبيب افريكانو 
تتقاصر نظارتي امامك منظاريك الرائعة, 

ولكنه موسم الجراح الثخان
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) نصرالدين أحمد علي, RED PLANET
يا جماعة فهمونا دي العضو التالت لابس حجاب اخفاء
*

----------


## jafaros

*المناحة دي كلها في شنو يا استاذ وارغو قاعد وعاجبنا  وليه الاهلي احسن مننا في شنو ......
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نصرالدين أحمد علي
					

يشاهد الموضوع حالياً: 3 (3 عضو و 0 ضيف) نصرالدين أحمد علي, red planet
يا جماعة فهمونا دي العضو التالت لابس حجاب اخفاء



 
ههههااااااااااااااااااي

فعلاً لابس حجاب الاخفاء ياحبيب

انهــــــــــا الرقابة ياوجع
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة africanu
					

ههههااااااااااااااااااي

فعلاً لابس حجاب الاخفاء ياحبيب

انهــــــــــا الرقابة ياوجع



 

هههههههههههاي

مفهومة ياوجع الوجع

معاك مراقب معاش

العين بصيرة
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

المناحة ...



 
تخير الالفاظ ياأخ
*

----------


## صخر

*تحياتي واحترامي الاخ عمر
انت ادليت برايك في اللاعب وراغو وهذا من حقك من واجبنا ان نحترم رايك حتي اذا لم ياتي ارائنا 
اللاعب وراغو لم يظهر حتي الان اي مستوي يشفع لي الدفاع عنه لاعب يفتقد لابسط مقومات كرة القدم لاكنترول وفي اغلب الاحيان تذهب تمريراته لي الخصوم ولايستطيع ان يستخلص كرة مشتركة ولايستطيع التسديد.
                        	*

----------


## الملك

*وارغو لاعب متميز جداً...
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*حسب وجهه نظري وارقو ليس لديه أكثر مما لم يقدمه ....والكلام دة كتير عليه ياعمر ....وهنو أحسن من السعوديه كلها .
*

----------


## بحاري

*صباح الخير
‏
حبيبنا عمر عثمان ، اذا كان هناك هنو قادم فتذكر ان بالمريخ سعودي فاشل حد الاستياء .. وكلما تذكرت الم الثاني هانت عليك (مغصة) الأول..
‏
إيداهورية:
‏
حديثك عن وارغو اراح قلبي !
‏
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*تسلموا يارائعين من اختلف معي ومن اتفق طالما كلنا ننشد رؤية مريخنا كما نشتهى

 لكم الود
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الحبيب عمر لقد اعطيت وارقو حقه وزيادة
بس حرام تقسوعلى كل اللعيبة 
لان فيهم من اسعدنا طيلة السنين الفائتة
وقدموا ما لم يقدمه وارقو رغم انه لاعبى المفضل حاليا فى المريخ
فلا تقسو عليهم اخى عمر
ولك منى خالص الود
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*فقط اقبل لأن لك جمهور يعشقك حد الجنون... نعم نعشقه حد الجنون والوله

تقبل مرورى وعميق احترامى
                        	*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الحبيب عمر لقد اعطيت وارقو حقه وزيادة
بس حرام تقسوعلى كل اللعيبة 
لان فيهم من اسعدنا طيلة السنين الفائتة
وقدموا ما لم يقدمه وارقو رغم انه لاعبى المفضل حاليا فى المريخ
فلا تقسو عليهم اخى عمر
ولك منى خالص الود



الحبيب الباشمهندس حافظ 

نعم ليس كل اللاعبين ولكن فيهم من قدم اكثر منه ولكن تخيل زميل يقول لزميله بعد مباراة مباشرة (ياماسورة ),, ومنهم من يقول لغيره ماتلعبوا ل(..........) ده ,, القصة المشهورة وكثير من الحكاوي
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

فقط اقبل لأن لك جمهور يعشقك حد الجنون... نعم نعشقه حد الجنون والوله

تقبل مرورى وعميق احترامى



 
تسلمي يابرنسيسة 
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*وارغو قربان النيل
ذبح ليرتفع منسوب توزيع الصحف
لك التحية عمر
ونؤكد انا عشقناه  ولن ننساق لمايريد الاخرون
*

----------


## hamdi73

*يا أخى أنا مثلك لم تسعنى الدنيا من الفرح حينما سجل المريخ اللاعب أستيفن وارغو لكنى تلقائياً شعرت بخيبة أمل كبيرة فلم يكن ذلك الوارغو لاعب الوسط المهاجم الذى سيحطم كل الأرقام القياسية و العالمية و تبعثرت أحلامنا هباء الريح ، دعنى يا أخى أسألك سوأل هل أعطاك يوماً أحساساً بأنه متميز فى شئ ما ، ما الفائدة التى نجنيها من لاعب أنانى لا يرفع رأسه عن الأرض و هو ممسكاً بالكرة و قصير القامة و لايجيد الضربات الرأسية و لا التسديد من خارج خط الثمانية عشر و كثير الكروت الملونة ، أليست هذه الصفات جميعها موجودة فى هذا اللاعب أم أننى تحاملت عليه فى شئ و قد أكون مخطئاً ؟ 
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

يا أخى أنا مثلك لم تسعنى الدنيا من الفرح حينما سجل المريخ اللاعب أستيفن وارغو لكنى تلقائياً شعرت بخيبة أمل كبيرة فلم يكن ذلك الوارغو لاعب الوسط المهاجم الذى سيحطم كل الأرقام القياسية و العالمية و تبعثرت أحلامنا هباء الريح ، دعنى يا أخى أسألك سوأل هل أعطاك يوماً أحساساً بأنه متميز فى شئ ما ، ما الفائدة التى نجنيها من لاعب أنانى لا يرفع رأسه عن الأرض و هو ممسكاً بالكرة و قصير القامة و لايجيد الضربات الرأسية و لا التسديد من خارج خط الثمانية عشر و كثير الكروت الملونة ، أليست هذه الصفات جميعها موجودة فى هذا اللاعب أم أننى تحاملت عليه فى شئ و قد أكون مخطئاً ؟ 



الاخ حمدي 
شكرا على المرور
* لماذا وارغو المريخ اناني ووارغو انيمبا ما اناني ؟
 ببساطة لانه محارب من كبار النجوم ,,, الذين لايلعبون له ويوبخون من يتعاون معه 
    *  لماذا وارغو المريخ صديق للبطاقات الملونة ووارغو انيمبا بلا بطاقات ؟
ببساطة البطاقات دلالة على الضغوط النفسية التى يعيشها اللاعب داخل وخارج الملعب 
* لماذا لايجيد وارغو التسديد من داخل او خارج المنطقة ؟
 لانه فاقد التركيز للضغوط التى يواجهها وكبار النجوم يطلقون عليه لقب ماسورة ويشتبكون معه ويدعون لمحاربته
*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد العظيم حاج عمر
					

وارغو قربان النيل
ذبح ليرتفع منسوب التوزيع
لك التحية عمر
ونؤكد انا عشقناه ولن ننساق لمايريد الاخرون



 
لك الآف التحايا ياعظمة 
*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*للاهلي لاعبين محترفين ومعلمين في كل شي وهو الافضل بلا مجاملة
لكن نحن الواحد تقوله السلام عليكم يقولك وعليكم وانا لاعب محترف وما فاهم معناها 
كم بطولة في خزاين الاهلي كفاية جدا فرق
:connie_13:اه يا قلب دا القدر راضيييييييييين:connie_13:

*

----------


## عمرعثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو(ميسي)
					

للاهلي لاعبين محترفين ومعلمين في كل شي وهو الافضل بلا مجاملة

لكن نحن الواحد تقوله السلام عليكم يقولك وعليكم وانا لاعب محترف وما فاهم معناها 
كم بطولة في خزاين الاهلي كفاية جدا فرق
:connie_13:اه يا قلب دا القدر راضيييييييييين:connie_13:



 
كلام سليم 100%
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمرعثمان
					

الاخ حمدي 
شكرا على المرور
* لماذا وارغو المريخ اناني ووارغو انيمبا ما اناني ؟
ببساطة لانه محارب من كبار النجوم ,,, الذين لايلعبون له ويوبخون من يتعاون معه 
* لماذا وارغو المريخ صديق للبطاقات الملونة ووارغو انيمبا بلا بطاقات ؟
ببساطة البطاقات دلالة على الضغوط النفسية التى يعيشها اللاعب داخل وخارج الملعب 
* لماذا لايجيد وارغو التسديد من داخل او خارج المنطقة ؟
لانه فاقد التركيز للضغوط التى يواجهها وكبار النجوم يطلقون عليه لقب ماسورة ويشتبكون معه ويدعون لمحاربته



 يا أخى لا تنسى أن الأحترافية تتطلب مهام أكثر بكثير من لعب كرة القدم و دونك صمويل أيتو فى برشلونة كانت تكال له جميع العبارات العنصرية لكنها لم تحرك فيه ساكناً و كذلك دوروغبا فى شيلسى و مدافع المنتخب الأنجليزى أشلكول ، الأحترافية بكل بساطة تعنى التأقلم مع كل الظروف و مجابهة العقبات و المصائب و كثير من المتطلبات من أنضباط و التزام بالتمارين و لا أزيد .
*

----------


## wadrahim

*وارغو مسحور ياعالم ..مسحور بواسطة الصفيراب الحاقدين ديل
*

----------


## acba77

*حتما سياتي اليوم الذي يظهر فية نجمة
                        	*

----------

